# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Verrekte achillespees

## dolfijnjorien

Hallo,

Ik had een vraag. Ongeveer 4 week geleden had ik mijn enkel gestoten, ik kreeg daar niet echt een blauwe plek op en het deed ook niet zeer, alleen wanneer ik erop drukte of wanneer ik een broek aan deed of sokken. Verder kon ik er alles mee, lopen, fietsen zelfs gewoon sporten. Nu ben ik vorige week (dus 3 week nadat het gebeurt was) bij de huisarts geweest. Daar bleek dat ik mijn achillespees verrekt heb. Nu is het alleen zo dat sinds ik daar geweest ben dat het alleen maar erger word ipv beter. Want nu doet lopen ook de hele tijd zeer....... :Frown:  :Frown: 

Nu is mijn vraag wat moet ik hier nu mee doen?? Moet ik nu maandag weer de huisarts opbellen of moet ik het nog een tijdje aan kijken?

Liefs,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

oja de pijn trekt nu ook naar mijn knie holte toe :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

Dolfijnjorien,

Je zult je achillespees rust moeten geven, maar dat is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Iedere buiging van je enkelgewricht heeft invloed op de stand er van . Mischien kun je vragen of de dokter de boel kan intapen. Houd er dan wel rekening mee bijv. een broek aantrekken een hele klus wordt.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi,

Haha ja rust komt helaas niet in mijn woordenboek voor....... 
Maar ik hoorde gisteren van iemand dat je achillespees ook temaken kan hebben met je onderste ruggenwervel. Aangezien ik daar ook wel last van heb en van mijn bekken. Maar ik begin vandaag aan een nieuwe therapie nl. shiatsu therapie, en ik hoop dat dat eigelijks wel werkt. Want nu ik erover na denk heb ik al sinds vorig jaar er al wel last van, alleen is et nu wat erger geworden. 

Maar als ik nu een broek/legging/sok an trek doet et niet meer zeer :Big Grin:  Gelukkig maar!!!

Liefs,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hooi, 

eeen vraag he, 
Ik heb er nog steeds last van, en afgelopen november was et toen gekneust is het normaal dat ik der dan nu nog last van heb???

----------


## Sefi

Lijkt me toch echt dat je triggerpoints hebt hoor.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

mmmm das nait zo best:S Maja moet zeggen dat het op het moment een stuk beter gaat :Big Grin:  Hopelijk gaat wel vanzelf over

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hooi allemaal, 

Toch nog een vraagje over die achillespees he! Want ik zie net dat ik vorig jaar ook al hier iets over gevraagd had. Maar ik heb sinds deze week weer heel erg last van die achillespees en zou mijn god niet weten hoe het komt of wat ik er mee aan moet.. Op dit moment valt het wel mee, maar gisteravond deed lopen ook zo zeer.. 

Hoop dat iemand toch een oplossing heeft! 

Liefs,

----------


## christel1

Achillespees-klachten
Deskundigen gingen er lange tijd van uit dat pijn aan de achillespees veroorzaakt werd door een ontsteking. Tegenwoordig denken velen dat de pijn niet het gevolg is van een ontsteking, maar van degeneratie van de niet-rekbare collagene (lijm leverende) vezels. Deze nieuwe zienswijze heeft tot nieuwe behandelmethoden geleid.

Beste alternatieve remedie: Glucosaminesupplementen, die meestal worden gebruikt om osteo artritis (chronische ontsteking van bot en kraakbeen) te behandelen, kunnen ook degeneratie van collagene vezels tegengaan. Ongeveer tweederde van de mensen die de supplementen gebruiken, voelt verbetering. Voor sommigen werkt het erg goed, terwijl anderen er geen baat bij hebben. De reden van dat verschil is nog niet bekend.

Beste gangbare behandeling: In een Zweedse studie vroegen de onderzoekers aan vijftien lopers met chronische achillespeesklachten om de onderstaande oefening gedurende twaalf weken goed uit te voeren. Na afloop liepen ze allemaal zonder klachten. Dit is wat je moet doen: 


•Ga met je tenen op de rand van een kleine verhoging staan. Gebruik je blessurevrije been om op je tenen te komen. 


•Breng uw lichaamsgewicht nu op je geblesseerde been en laat je hiel langzaam naar beneden zakken, terwijl je je knie gestrekt houdt. 


•Gebruik je goede been weer om op je tenen te komen. Buig nu de knie van je geblesseerde been en laat je hiel langzaam zakken. 

Voer deze oefening op tot drie series van vijftien herhalingen. Daarna kan je gewicht toevoegen door losse halters in de handen te nemen of een rugzak gevuld met boeken om te doen. Herhaal de oefeningen twee keer per dag en zeven dagen per week gedurende twaalf weken. In de eerste twee weken kan je wat lichte pijn verwachten. Indien de oefening te zwaar is, versterk dan eerst je achillespees door herhaaldelijk op je tenen te gaan staan en dat tien seconden vast te houden. 

Probeer ook eens: 
Een hakverhoging in je schoenen van een halve centimeter. 
Draag gedurende de dag een warmte-genererende band om je enkel om de circulatie te verbeteren. 
Masseer de achillespees met ijs om het ontstaan van slechte bloedvaten te voorkomen. 
Wekelijks een massage om littekenweefsel te verwijderen. 
Doe regelmatig de bekende rek oefening tegen de muur, eerst met je achterste knie gestrekt en daarna met licht gebogen knie. 

Dolfijnjorien, misschien heb je daar iets aan, dat heb ik gevonden op een sportersforum ? Van achillespezen ken ik niet echt veel maar je kan de oefening die hierboven is beschreven misschien eens proberen uit te voeren of vragen aan je HA of fysio of hij je hiermee kan helpen. 
Christel1

----------

